

Why Are Venture Capitalists So Hard To Deal With? - byosko
http://www.askthevc.com/2007/09/why_are_venture_capitalists_so.php
Jason Mendelson answers the question, "Why are VCs such jerks?" Apparently he gets asked that question, or a derivative of that question, quite frequently.
======
dpapathanasiou
I thought Burnham's post on this subject, i.e. explaining things from a VC's
perspective, was better:
[http://billburnham.blogs.com/burnhamsbeat/2007/07/understand...](http://billburnham.blogs.com/burnhamsbeat/2007/07/understanding-w.html)

